

Ground Breaking Ideas Sought to Improve the Lives of Millions - ihuman
http://www.gatesfoundation.org/Media-Center/Press-Releases/2013/03/Ground-Breaking-Ideas-Sought-to-Improve-the-Lives-of-Millions

======
georgeoliver
Just out of curiosity I've been looking around for good articles/surveys on
data interoperability, but not finding much so far. Anyone have some links?

